# Bad Breath because of IBS?



## Franchesca (May 21, 2002)

HI, Ive had IBS and reflux for 7 years now it has coincided with getting really bad breath. My IBS is at its best mow under teh supervision of my current doctor but he cannot eliminate my bad breath. Ive have tried everything and elimnated all other causes eg-perdontistits, postnasal drip, dry mouth adn sulfar compunds in my mouth. I have used products developed my Amercian Fresh Breath clinics and also seen teh Fresh Breath Clinic in Melboure and they same they dont think its comming from my mouth but stomach. And I cant do anything more to make my stomach better. is it related to my liver or a metabolic disorder perhaps? Please help me.


----------

